
The Marriage of Silicon Valley and the Pentagon Is Happening - laurex
https://gizmodo.com/the-marriage-of-silicon-valley-and-the-pentagon-is-happ-1833605329
======
mips_avatar
My experience is largely that US engineers want to help the US military. But
they don't feel comfortable confronting the vocal anti-military minority.

------
rasz
Happening^^^Continuing

Silicon Valley was build on military spending, who do you think was Shockley's
biggest clients? Fairchild Semi's first transistor went into bombers, Google
was funded by NSA/CIA ([https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-
made-goo...](https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-
google-e836451a959e)), etc.

~~~
HNLurker2
Well this throws away all pg's ideas about how to create silicon valley in his
essays. (It is not the engineers and venture capitalists)

------
TheOperator
Isn't the Pentagon the father of the Valley? How is this marriage legal?

------
microwavecamera
I know this has been posted before but if you haven't seen it, definitely
check out Steve Blank's "Secret History of Silicon Valley" presentation.
Silicon Valley was founded by the Defense Dept.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTC_RxWN_xo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTC_RxWN_xo)

